# Will these fish get along in a 20 gal?



## SEK_05 (Aug 17, 2010)

dragon tail gubbys, barbs, tetras, glofish, corys, dainos, mollies. will these community fish get along in a 20 gal? if so how many of each type should i put in my tank? thank you in advance


----------



## mle (Aug 17, 2010)

SEK_05 said:


> dragon tail gubbys, barbs, tetras, glofish, corys, dainos, mollies. will these community fish get along in a 20 gal? if so how many of each type should i put in my tank? thank you in advance



any of this fish are ok.. for 20gal, i advice tetras guppy or any small fish,, the more the merrier number of fish in the aquaruum but ofcorse observe the space between them, even any fish are happy if they swim well inside the tank.:fish10:


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I personally enjoy Cherry barbs, if u take care of them they get an awsome deep color and if u put them in with some neon tetras their blue color contrasts the red and it looks awsome.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Careful with mixing barbs and guppies together, the barbs like to nip the fins of other species if you don't have a large enough group of them. In a 20L, I'd omit either the barbs or the guppies completely. Everything else should get along just fine.


----------



## tekno0o (Sep 6, 2010)

I concur with Scuff about the various barb variety.
Cherry Barbs I've notice can be shy, but Tiger Barbs are pretty aggressive and should not be in a community with slow moving or fancy tail fish.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

there are too many fishes for 20g :goldfish:


----------

